# 06 specV cel p2a00



## LeeSpecV (Oct 13, 2009)

this may have been posted but im not getting any good asnwers. 

after installing apexi ws2 cat back (w/ resonator) and stillen header/downpipe combo (w/ no cats and o2 signal interceptor box) on my 06 spec, i got cel code p2a00. 

from my understanding that code is related to the primary a/f o2 sensor. 

on the stillen header there is 2 bung holes (1 in the cyl 2 pipe and 1 at the collector). i plugged the collector as per stillens instructions and installed the sensor in the cyl 2 pipe. 

after getting the code i bought an o2 wire extension to move primary sensor to collector hole. 

for those with the stillen header setup (and connected as i have mine) I wanted to know if moving the sensor will fix my cel.


----------



## DareDevil (Oct 25, 2009)

Have you had any luck clearing this code?


----------



## LeeSpecV (Oct 13, 2009)

not yet. after talking with a guy from 2kracing.com, he said the code is for the primary a/f o2 sensor but it was the secondary 02 sensor that was causing the problem and told me to get Cel Eliminator , Universal Fit Connects To Most 02 Sensors Check Engine Light Eliminator (Weapon R: 963-111-101) to fix the problem. The stillen header comes with a 02 signal interceptor box that is tapped into the secondary sensor harness, im guessing based on all the facts it is not working and the cel eliminator from 2kracing should at least help. (just need time to install it.


----------



## DareDevil (Oct 25, 2009)

That's interesting... This looks like it will basically accomplish the same thing as an 02 spacer on the 2nd sensor. I've already got two spacers on my 2nd 02 and still throw code P2A00. Doesn't this part just fit onto the 2nd 02 just like a spacer?


----------



## LeeSpecV (Oct 13, 2009)

yeah its the same thing as a spacer. im really hoping it fixes the light, it runs rich when the light is on.


----------



## DareDevil (Oct 25, 2009)

Did your o2 eliminator fix this code? I've been battling the same thing with my Meagan header and ws2 combo.


----------



## knight634 (Feb 20, 2011)

I have the DC 4-2-1 Setup and the same was happening with me, I bought a pair of the spacers and light was still on, went and bought a brand new O2 sensor, and SES light is gone. Becareful not to tuch the sensor fillament with your hands, itll ruin it, and put a hole in your wallet for about $38 bucks


----------



## DareDevil (Oct 25, 2009)

Which sensor did you buy? The primary O2, or the one near the catalytic converter? 

I've already replaced BOTH of my 02's with new Nissan sensors, and this code is still popping up.


----------



## DareDevil (Oct 25, 2009)

Lee, were you able to fix the P2A00 in your car?


----------

